# lead in enamel??



## preggymeaggy (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello there,

I'm working on getting all harmful plastics out of our home, and finding suitable replacements for everything. I am just about to buy some enamel (camping style) plates, bowls, and cups for my little girl. I want to replace her plastic kid plates with something safer. Enamel covered stainless steel seems like the perfect fit for us, but I heard somewhere that there can be a very small amount of lead in some enamels. Thoughts on this??

Thanks


----------



## mesmerize138 (Apr 1, 2006)

If I were you I'd just go to IKEA and get their plastic plates. European countries have much stricter restrictions on what can/can't be in plastics, so I only buy plastic things that come from Europe. And since IKEA is from Sweden ...

Also, it's so close to you, I'd just swing over there and do it! XOXOXO


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

it costs more but lifewithoutplastic.com has stainless steel with no enamel. i am hoping that it turns out the camping stuff is ok though because i recently got a set and we have been using it








my son has a plain stainless steel plate and bowl and cup from life without plastic so i know that his stuff is ok at least.


----------



## preggymeaggy (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey there mesmerize...I didn't know it was you for a sec...and found myself wondering who was in Medford! lol I was just at Ikea...do you believe they are out of the hammer and nail bench thingy?? I wanted to get that for LLew!

Anyone else know anything about enamel?? I know so many people who use the enamel plates...it seems strange that they would contain lead...but just checking.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I assume you mean the classic blue/black chipped enamelware?? Its all we eat off of. I've never personally heard anything bad about it, but who knows.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I seem to recall reading that the process of making enamel precluded the presence of lead... something about the way it was made. I can't remember where I was reading it, but I remember concluding that that meant that enamel was a safe option for me.

I know here in CA any lead containing dishware must be marked as such, and I've never seen enamelware marked. Places like BB&B have shelf markers on half their dishes that they contain lead, but I've never seen it on enamelware.


----------



## mesmerize138 (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preggymeaggy* 
I was just at Ikea...do you believe they are out of the hammer and nail bench thingy?? I wanted to get that for LLew!

How could they be out of it? Jerks ...


----------

